# Does the weird feeling of being alive and being in this world ever goes away?



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Does the weird feeling of being alive and being in this world ever goes away? I had dp before but I never had that prticular feeling,this time I dont have visual problems ( or may be I have but I don't mind them that much) but for those who got over this,does this intrusive feeling go away last?I have this all thetime 24/7 without breaks. I don't talk about being disconnected form reality, I am connected just the feeling is not right being a part of this world anymore.

ps. In another topic I said that we shoul stop focusing on our symptoms,but I just want to ask if that is a part of DP,cause I didn't have that particular one the first time. Thanks!


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

edited


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

well,why did you erase it?


----------



## SamodrotAgressivoDrot (Nov 16, 2011)

(sorry if you replied something before i edited my post). i thought i don't have enough experience and knowledge to discuss this question and especially give advices. Of course, i know what it is, it is a thought, you can read CBT(cognitive-behavioral therapy) literature. The problem is that if you eliminate it, you will get inevitably another such feeling or something else. So, i would say, i don't know how i can help you to _cure_, thats probably what you want, right? I know only how you can get rig of this feeling, but that won't be the cure.. I don't want to delay the cure by my advices. For me it worked, but it was a long way that is not ended yet, for somebody else i can't take responsibility about where my advice(s) may lead. In the best case they will be like a pair of crutches, or a wheelchair, that may make someone "feel" he is cured, but in reality delaying the cure


----------



## sunshinita (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you,I would like to know how to get rid of it couse it puts my anxiety on edgeeee.


----------

